# Need To Know? Please Help!



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

To Tackle stubborn Root Problems. I always use a Rottary Cutter blade to start Cutting the Roots .Then Finish with a expandable 6" blade to finish the job to cut away all the roots at the top..always due to small interior cleanouts.Then camera to verify all roots are cut at the top.First who makes the most aggressive 6inch expandable blade,and does anyone know or ever seen a rotary expandable tool? The rotary blade with all the sharp teeth seem to work the best,But, It cant reach the top of the six inch clay pipe! Its a very time consuming procedure as you know especially when you think you have them all and the camera shows differant. Any Advise or Ideas on something homemade? Dont forget Inside cleanouts at the bottom of the 4'' stack of cast Iron is very limited!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Why not install a c.o. further downstream in the larger line?


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

Tommy, sometimes that means digging in the customer's yard. Most will not foot the bill for a digging just to make my job easier.


Rainman,
I don't know what equipment you are running, but, General Wire makes a 6inch,(or is it 8) expandable scraper type cutter. Quite springy, and mostly used on their 1 1/4 inch sectional machines. I have used it on my T3.(1/2inch), and it worked like a hotdamn.


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Why not install a c.o. further downstream in the larger line?


 Unlike a lot of houses in florida, basement sewer lines in my area are usually 7-8 foot deep. Not the cheapest solution i was looking for. And I am licensed,but what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

Nayman's Drain said:


> Tommy, sometimes that means digging in the customer's yard. Most will not foot the bill for a digging just to make my job easier.
> 
> 
> Rainman,
> I don't know what equipment you are running, but, General Wire makes a 6inch,(or is it 8) expandable scraper type cutter. Quite springy, and mostly used on their 1 1/4 inch sectional machines. I have used it on my T3.(1/2inch), and it worked like a hotdamn.


 Thanks for letting Tony realize not everyone has the cash to pay to install the exterior C/O Sorry for the lack of info but Im useing a 2001 Spartan 3/4 cable.I have the 6inch cutter by general its just not real aggressive and even after sharpening,its not effective on silver maple tree roots.I m useing the electric eel cutter now it only has 2 blades but again very time consumeing going in 3-4 times x 75feet. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rainman said:


> ...And I am licensed,but what does that have to do with anything?


I believe that is Tommy's signature line and not directed at you personally.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

electric eel expander blades are the best finish blades out there


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*help*

If you have a jatter put a stoneage nozzle on it if not i agree with Unclog NH keep using the eel


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

3Peasdrain said:


> If you have a jatter put a stoneage nozzle on it if not i agree with Unclog NH keep using the eel


 Thanks but, I do have a obrien trailer jetter with a warthog nozzle. When it comes to silver maple trees Ive tried the jetter ,its really not as effective on roots vs the Rotary blade on the cable machine. The solution Im looking for is trying to cut the top infiltration of roots, the rotary blade fits thru the 4 inch stack,but when it gets into the 6 inch clay, it naturally stays on the bottom. I was wondering if anyone ever made a 6 " Rotary expandable blade problem solved?


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

*You Are The Man*



UnclogNH said:


> electric eel expander blades are the best finish blades out there


 YES ELECTRIC EEL MAKES THE BEST CUTTERS HANDS DOWN! Found just the blade i was looking for but, I found out they make 2 differant types, MOST SEWER SUPPLY PLACES do not handle the 'GOOD ONE' due to the price. ITS UNBELIEVABLE with ''SAW CUTTING" BLADES JUST WHAT i WANTED Even Coleman from chicago does not carry. Thanks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd tell the customer that either we put in a larger outside cleanout or, we jet the line to properly clean it.

How many of you have ever gone out into 6" and grabbed a big ol root ball then tried to pull it back into 4"?

You aren't going to get a good cleaning and you just might get stuck...


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

Most of our sewers here are a 4"(cast) into a 6"(clay).Rarely get stuck but occasionally have to have some liquid laundry detergent to slick things up when needed.


----------



## petebee50 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Raiman, What we tryto get the client to do islet us set them up on an annual rootx program.If u haven't heard of rootx its a foaming root killer.It foams the smaller pipe area and the larger pipe also.Most clients will not want to wait the 6 hours period that u cant run water after adding the product so, you tell the that u can return after 6 weeks allowing for new growth to start which is more absorbant. This allows them to schedule a time convienant for them to not run water down the drains for six hours.Best thing is it works.I've been treating sewers with this product for over ten years never had a complaint. They only sell to plumbers. Oh dont smell the product it is a poison ad the powder will burn your lungs. Hope this helps


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rainman said:


> Unlike a lot of houses in florida, basement sewer lines in my area are usually 7-8 foot deep. Not the cheapest solution i was looking for. And I am licensed,but what does that have to do with anything?








That's my signature line, it appears at the bottom of everyone of my posts. It is never directed at anyone. Sorry if it seemed that it was.

The way I see it is you have (3) options for your customer:

(1) Use the expanding blade auger head in basement c.o.
(2) Install another c.o. out in the yard, so you can use a larger auger head
(3) Excavate and replace the section of sewer that is broken

Present otions to customer along with pros and cons of each option. Also, give the customer a professional recommendation. Perhaps their budget doesn't allow for a sewer replacement. But you don't want them calling you in a few months screaming when their sewer backs up again. Explain all this now.

With regard to expandable cutter head, I have never used one. If you can find one that opens up in the larger sewer line, and is stiff enough to clean and scour the inside diameter of the sewer pipe, then maybe that is a decent alternative.

The best option is (3). After that, option (2) is the next best alternative. Option (2) is alot of work if sewer line is deep, like 8 feet. But after all, isn't that what your job is, to resolve the problem? 

If you're going to perform a yearly maintenance, then you should be putting an auger blade into a c.o. the same size as the sewer line that the c.o. serves.

If you only perform a drainline cleaning without explaining other options, and cutomer talks to another plumber who does explain the other options, then the customer might have a higher opinion of the other plumber. And of course you don't want that. Hope this helps.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rainman said:


> YES ELECTRIC EEL MAKES THE BEST CUTTERS HANDS DOWN! Found just the blade i was looking for but, I found out they make 2 differant types, MOST SEWER SUPPLY PLACES do not handle the 'GOOD ONE' due to the price. ITS UNBELIEVABLE with ''SAW CUTTING" BLADES JUST WHAT i WANTED Even Coleman from chicago does not carry. Thanks


I think I am the reason Coleman did not have the blade in stock. I was there a while back and went through all their Eel cutters and bought a lot of them, some of which they only had one in stock.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I think I am the reason Coleman did not have the blade in stock. I was there a while back and went through all their Eel cutters and bought a lot of them, some of which they only had one in stock.



Ratz, can ya post a pic pls, or a link?
I'd sure like to see it.
Wish we had a Cleaners Wholesaler up here in the Great White North.


----------

